# Best Smartphone Plotter App



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

same! Need a good method to plot spots when I'm sitting on the couch at home scouting out new areas on google earth.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Mx mariner on android. You can chart plot with satellite overlay. Only downside is difficulty seeing phone screen with polarized glasses in the bright sun.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

anything for iPad / iPhone?


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Navionics i have it on my iphone and ipad. if you pair it with a bluetooth Garmin Glo GPS SATALITE receiver ($99) it is spot on. the cell tower triangulation built in gps is not accurate enough for my taste. 

the phone version is cheaper than the $50 ipad HD version. I think i paid $20 for the iphone version. I have tons of waypoints and fishing spots saved for the lakes and coast. Multiple routes. the new update if you make an auto route and have your boat cruise, draft, and fuel burn in your boat settings. Then the route will display fuel burn estimate, eta, eta based on current speed, total distance. You can track total distance traveled, fuel burn, total run time for each day. It is a very good Chart plotter and navigation aid for the money and for a smart phone. 

Forgot to mention i have a Ram mount X camp for the phone and the Ipad that makes for easy mounting between my 2 boats and the kayak.


----------

